# My Sonic Blue '03 Cobra.



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

http://www.fox302.com/index.pl?s=vg&user=nitrousninja&category=03_Cobra Better pics to come and maybe a vid or two.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

There's always room for a Lightning pulley in there. Spin up a lil' more boost.  

Nice ass ride. Nice color. I like.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice. what do those things run in the 1/4 stock?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

enjoyably nice... what are your plans for it


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

hey your from glen elleyn, I am from CHICAGO WHATS UPSSSSSSSSSSS, NICE COLOR/RIDE


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Mmmm,
Love the sound.

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sweet!*

Nice ride, excellent color choice!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am assuming they do somewhere around the 13s stock?? and with simple mods...right into the 11s...is that correct?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Anywhere in the twelves with stock tires. they aren't that great for launching. Low 11's are possible with about $3000 in mods. I'm probably not going to do that though as this car is as fast as I'll ever need. Famous last words though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I would love to see more pics of that BLUE.....very nice!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

A link to slightly better pics.here


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Can i get a ride?  Very nice car, considering i'm not a huge mustang fan.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow!Nice ride!
What are your future plans for it?
Id go for bigger rims!and drop it


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Performance mods only. CAI,triax, and exhaust and I'll be a little over 400rwhp and that should be it. When the Kenne Bell twin screw come out I could get that and it would be a 300rwhp increase at 25psi. ummmm 9's anyone?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn!Hope ya dont forget to upgrade the brakes to stop all that power.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I hope this works


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

nice color....get rid of those cheesy cavalier rims


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride shanker--i am right down the road from ya when i am in lombard--prolly will see you around during the weekends--


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ohhh buddy...... i saw one today at a stop light. looked just like shankers. let me just say that it look reall good in the sun (shankers pics are a little dark)


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL Cavalier rims. Maybe but mine spin MUCH faster though:jump:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Awww...don't you want to park that outside in this lovely Chicagoland weather we're having? :jump:

J/K


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Awww...don't you want to park that outside in this lovely Chicagoland weather we're having? :jump:
> 
> J/K *


TELL ME ABOUT IT, I got a Black CAR it looked like one of the dalmations!!!!! IS IT ME OR ARE THEY PUTTING TOOO MUCH SALT THIS YEAR ON THE STREETS!!!

Hey timbo, how you been man!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Here are some better pics of Shankers 03 Cobra










































Of course I have to throw mine into the mix


----------

